# Stubborn 1 yr old!!



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

My dd use to LOVE veggies, she ate everything, broccoli, spinach,carrots everything....but now....she will not go NEAR veggies! The only time she will eat them is when they are in a soup! (I don't want to just give her soup everyday) I have no idea why. Its not that they are softer because I have tried over cooking different veggies to make them very tender for her but she just will not have it!
Does anyone have any veggie dishes that might get her into veggies again?? The only sorce of vegies she gets these days is the fruit juices that have vegetables in them(V8).

She's the same way with fresh fruit but I have many ways around that i.e smoothies, yougurt, fruit bars, 100% juice ect...

Please HELP ME with my strong willed daughter!?!?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

This isn't unusual, dee. Toddlers' tastes are wildly variable. If she's eating them in soups and she's drinking V8, you're doing fine. You definitely don't want to engage in a battle of wills with a toddler because you will lose. The only tip I can give you is to let her help: ie: scrubbing a veggie under running water with a brush, give her a little bowl of yogurt dip or peanut butter that she can dip celery into - that sort of thing. Sometimes they enjoy the activity so much they will eat what they are playing with. But then again, sometimes they won't. Otherwise, let her see you eating veggies with great gusto and one day her tastes will change again. Good luck.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

Keep a lot of vegetable stock or chicken stock around   If she eats them in soup I would give her "soup" so to speak.  FM gave you very wise words - YOU WILL LOSE!!!!


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

battle of the wills is right! OY! She also use to love celery sticks but she was much younger and I always was nervous giving them to her. Now she wont eat them...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

I know you worry because it sure _looks like_ most toddlers don't get nearly enough veggies. But honestly, their serving sizes are so much smaller that if your little one is normally active and reasonably healthy and alert and engaged, she is most likely getting good nutrition. The best way to make sure they will make healthy eating choices as an adult is to make sure she sees _you_ making healthy eating choices. And since toddlers are notorious for lack of variety in what they choose to eat, it sounds to me like your little one is a very normal toddler!


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2008)

My 3 year old goes through phases. When she was little there was nothing she would not eat. As she gets older she is getting pickier and pickier (but is still an excellent eater). I love Fisher's Moms suggestion of having them help. That has helped us out a lot. 

I try to make DD at least try one little piece of whatever it is she does not want to try. I would say I get her to do that about 20% of the time. When I do get her to try though then I would say about 95% of the time she likes it and ends up eating all of it. The problem is that next time it is served we have to start from the begining again as she will again claim not to like it.

I have heard of making purees of veggies and pouring them over other foods or cooking into other foods. I have not had to resort to that yet, but I bet that works well.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 29, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> give her a little bowl of yogurt dip or *peanut butter* that she can dip celery into .


 
I dunno if it's safe to give a 1 year old nuts yet. I would check with your doctor first if you haven't already.


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2008)

My doctor told me if it was up to her she would not let kids have nuts until they are 6. She was only somewhat joking. This was strictly because of choking. She said a one year old can have peanut butter just as they can have most other foods.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2008)

My grandkids are an assorted lot when it comes to food.Ethan and Olivia dive into anything with gusto Cade and Carson are another story..Little Carson was and still is head strong so I decided no 1 year old was gonna get me..No matter what I fixed he ignored it, til one day Olivia wandered over and looked at his untouched plate zoom he was right there stuffing his mouth..Now if I want him to try something new I make my lunch like this I get out a small plate, cut everything into kid size pieces and casually wander into the tv room, flip it on to something the kids like. I make sure he see's me chewing and I sit, set down the plate take a piece and begin to eat..He makes a bee line to see what I have and of course has to get his hands on it, next thing ya know he is eating and I'm watching with a big smile...I also use the okay, Olivia will eat it she like such and such, that usually does the trick, Olivia and Carson love each other dearly but what is mine is mine  and what is yours is mine with these two so food is like a toy..On most days after breakfast I  would put out a small tray of sliced fruit, just set it down and not say anything..usually everything was gone a good 45 min to and hour before lunch...They will eat I promise you just do not give into the I don't like it I want blah blah, I never fix a second meal UNLESS the little one is sick then they get the moon if they don't eat they don't get treats bingo and it usually works..Don't feel your being mean even if they call you mean, they want to win the battle anyway they can..You child is healthy and busy, she will eat when her tummy has had enough of the game.
kadesma


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 29, 2008)

*"The Problem with Peanuts*
The problem with peanut allergy is that it can be life-threatening, probably more so than food allergy to milk and egg. To make things worse, even small amounts of peanut proteins can be found in foods such as ice cream, cookies and candy -- even if they don't say "peanut" on the label. This is because in food processing plants, some foods may be processed on the same lines as foods that have peanuts. Or at restaurants, if a utensil is used that was also used to serve a dish with peanuts, it may "contaminate" another dish. Fortunately, recent legislation has mandated that food labels be made clearer to the public about the contents of the food - specifically, whether the food may contain peanuts or other allergic foods. 

*Peanut Allergy Prevention: Is it possible?*
How to "prevent" the development of peanut allergy is a difficult question. The American Academy of Pediatrics recommends that peanut not be introduced into a child's diet until at least the age of 3 years. The reason is that the child's immune system may not be fully developed before 3 years, and giving the child peanut butter beforehand may lead to development of peanut allergy. However, this is just a theory -- and one may argue that giving peanut butter every day may cause the child to be "tolerant."


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great tips! 
She is indeed very healthy, highest percentile for her height! And extremely active! Its not really her health I am stressing about, I am concerned of her becoming a picky eater in general,I want her to be open minded and try new things.
She also is very much like your grandkids Kadesma...if she sees someone else eating something, she wants THAT....most of the time, only time that doesnt happen is when I infact want her to eat what I am eating...sigh...too smart for her own good! But I think I will try just putting things casualy like a platter of veggies and see if she explores!
And GB my dd is exactly like yours, I finally get her to take a bite and try something new, she always loves it and eats it all...but the next time she wont eat it again! And I have to start all over.
I guess all kids receive the same memo!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm a bad mom. Had no fear of peanut butter for any of them. 
Thank goodness because they all request it. Esp the 4 yr old that used to only eat meat..... now only eats veggies.... no pasta unless its tomato sauce..... wish hew would eat soup..... 
But he will be different next week. 
My point is don't fret.... They always turn out just fine. Physically anyway.... the mental problems are my fault....


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I'm a bad mom. Had no fear of peanut butter for any of them.
> Thank goodness because they all request it. Esp the 4 yr old that used to only eat meat..... now only eats veggies.... no pasta unless its tomato sauce..... wish hew would eat soup.....
> But he will be different next week.
> My point is don't fret.... They always turn out just fine. Physically anyway.... the mental problems are my fault....


 

LOL thats funny suziquzie


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, and my son went through some strange phases.  One phase was he didn't like pizza anymore and the other phase was he couldn't eat hamburgers anymore...the hamburger made him gag.  He's over both of those!   I am only glad one phase stuck with him - he quit drinking Coke and switched to water - - - basically overnight!  That was about 4 years ago or so and water is still the main drink of choice.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

Lego girl did that...
Last year she only ate the cheese and toppings off her pizza. 
This weekend she would take the top off as usual...
and would only eat the crust. 
I give UP!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2008)

With 5 kids I've seen all kind of things. 

There is nothing wrong with eating soup even 3 times a day.


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

as a child I hated pizza (up to the age of 16) and eggs....now I love both. Actually there is hardly a thing I WONT eat! lol
My DD gags with cake frosting! She loves anything else sweet but goes into convulsions with frosting....weirdo!
What is your views on Soy Milk? I just recently heard some contrversy over it and am starting to wonder if I should get my dd off it??


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

why is she on it? health reasons?
if the dr said use soy for a certain reason I would.... 
but otherwise I have no problems with cow milk. 
I think these days paranoia gets the best of even doctors, just so they can cover thier butts.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2008)

Why is she on soy milk? Is she alergic to regular milk? 

As long as you donot force her to eat anything in particular, she will come around. 

as far as frosting goes I hate frosting, hate with pation.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2008)

Look at us, how we said it together.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

ah... but if you make frosting right, from scratch.... I'll save it for last and pig out!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2008)

Neah, can't stand it. Even as a kid a did not like it. The cake shouold be great with out any frosting, then I know it is a gook cake.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

deelady said:


> My dd use to LOVE veggies, she ate everything, broccoli, spinach,carrots everything....but now....she will not go NEAR veggies! The only time she will eat them is when they are in a soup! (I don't want to just give her soup everyday) I have no idea why. Its not that they are softer because I have tried over cooking different veggies to make them very tender for her but she just will not have it!
> Does anyone have any veggie dishes that might get her into veggies again?? The only sorce of vegies she gets these days is the fruit juices that have vegetables in them(V8).
> 
> She's the same way with fresh fruit but I have many ways around that i.e smoothies, yougurt, fruit bars, 100% juice ect...
> ...



A friend of mine actually hides veggies in her shakes as well as fruit. She loves to put kale in them and her kids never know. You can also puree things like squash or carrots and hide them in mac n cheese. 

And try this link:
How to get your child to eat green veggies
Smoothie Recipies


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

oh she doesn't have to be on it, it just kinda happened. When she was a baby I had to take her off breast milk because we thought she might be lactose intolerant, while we were testing it I had her on Soy formula because the doctor said it was a bit gentler. This was for about a week and then I just stayed with soy formula because I dried up...sorry guys...when she was older I tried to switch over to whole milk so she could have the fat from it for development...she would not drink it! I even tried mixing the soy a whole milk to get her use to it slowly...she could always taste the difference! Mind you this was still the soy formula, it was getting way too expensive and she drank sooo much so after having to throw away a gallon of milk away two different times I tried the unsweeted soy in a carton...she chugged it! And its been that way since. I even accidentally bought the plain soy once instead of unsweetened....she wouldn't touch it.
I figured now because she is older if I need to I can just cut her off and depend on other sorces for calcium until I can get her into milk but thats if I need to....
the controversy was that soy gives the children extra hormones that cause them to enter into puberty earlier or develop too quickly....??Has anyone heard this?


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't heard that, but I wasn't listening either....  
They say the same of cow milk and hormone issues sometimes but I guess I don't worry about much. 
Mine didn't switch from regular formula to regular milk very fast, but keep trying. They take lots and lots of time to accept change in anything.


----------



## Constance (Jul 29, 2008)

deelady said:


> oh she doesn't have to be on it, it just kinda happened. When she was a baby I had to take her off breast milk because we thought she might be lactose intolerant, while we were testing it I had her on Soy formula because the doctor said it was a bit gentler.
> 
> My daughter did great on breast milk, but she had top and bottom teeth by the time she was 9 months old, and I decided that enough was enough.
> The doctor said to wean her to a cup, as she never liked bottles, and that worked fine. But she ended up being allergic to cow's milk, and broke out in terrible hives! The doctor put her on soy formula, which she drank out of a cup, but she really didn't like it, and has never liked cow's milk either. She does, however, love cheese and ice cream.
> ...


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

they have in even in chocolate now...although I never dared introduce her to that in fear of her not wanting plain ever again! She didn't even have any juice until about the age of 15 months! Figured I'd wait as long as I could since she loved water so much!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Look at us, how we said it together.



Look at us CharlieD, you speak with a Russian accent and I keep reading your posts with a Russian accent!!!!    ...every. single. time. ..


----------



## prettyblueyes (Aug 2, 2008)

deelady, you have got some good advice from others.  I would just keep making the veggies available.  She will most likely suddenly change her mind and decide that she likes them again. 

There are several ways that you can add extra veggies into things and make disappear.  Jessica Seinfeld has a cookbook out on this topic "Deceptively Delicious".  While I personally have not tried anything out of it, I know alot of mommies that have and have had pretty good luck with it.

Wraps made with cream cheese, meats, cheese and shredded carrots, zucchini and baby spinach are popular at our house.  I take the tortilla, spread it with some cream cheese, cover with a single layer of baby spinch leaves, top with shredded carrots and zucchini, meats and cheeses.  Roll up tightly in plastic wrap.  Chill for 4 hours before eating.  The veggies just kind of melt together and my kids (5 and 2) LOVE them.


----------



## Mama (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a great, easy *glazed carrots* recipe you might want to try.  My kids couldn't get enough of when they were small.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 3, 2008)

Yup. Glazed carrots. Works every time!


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

MMmmmmm pretty blue eyes I love that idea FOR ME!! My DD does love tortilla wraps but I never thought to try to hide veggies in them.....I'll give it a try thanks.
And mama those carrots sound yummy but I really don't think she would go for them, unlike most kids my rascal isn't a big fan of sweetened stuff, shes more of a savory girl. But I will be keeping that recipe for other uses thank you....and I have never told you but I love your recipe sight! I even made your sausage and gravy last week, it was very good except I made the mistake and used ground pork instead of sausage meat so I had to add extra seasoning but I will def be making it again plus more from your sight! Thank you!


----------



## Mama (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm glad you like my website!  I've enjoyed building it.  My kids are glad...now when they call most of the time we just get to talk instead of me hearing...MamahowdoI?

Yeah, you need to use a good quality sausage when making the gravy.  i prefer Tennessee Pride or Rudys Farm.  I'm not real keen on Jimmy Dean...a little too greasy.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Aug 8, 2008)

What if you didn't feed her until she was hungry enough to eat vegetables? Skipping one or two meals ought to do it.


----------



## GB (Aug 8, 2008)

seans_potato_business said:


> What if you didn't feed her until she was hungry enough to eat vegetables? Skipping one or two meals ought to do it.


Spoken from someone who must not have kids 

Kids are a heck of a lot more stubborn than that unfortunately.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 8, 2008)

stew is similar to soup and maybe a pot pie (simple bought crust over your stew) or make biscuits for the crust. would that work?  

Sauce for pasta can have lots of veggies pureed if need be ...onion garlic carrots celery.

How about mashed potatoes? are those eaten? if so you can mash some rutabaga (golden turnip) in with them...really good btw...and just say two different colors of potato, or use the gold potatoes.  Peas and potato, cabage and potato, cauliflower and potato.  Sheppard's pie ... peas carrots celery with the ground meat and a potato crust in which you can add the above. we always loved it as kids ... still do!


----------



## deelady (Aug 8, 2008)

I've never tried pot pies with her, I don't know why because I use to always buy those (Marie Calendars is pretty decent).
I also just saw a recipe for a pasta sauce yesterday in a Toddle magazine that hides carrots and zuccini....some of the most simplest solutions had completely escaped me! Although I'm not too surprised because often with my DD its hard to even hear myself think! 
As far as the other suggestions Robo, they sound delishious to me but wouldn't fly with her highness...I think she also has a little bit of texture issues (like her dad) she has always snubbed her nose at potatoes of any kind mostly mashed (she occasionally will venture with a french fry, but not sweet potato).
Side thought* it really amazes me how traits really do seem to be inherited, like I mentioned the issue of dislike with certain textures like her dad, he never speaks on it yet they share the same dislikes! He is often out of the country for his job so I know hes not influencing her! Interesting.....

You guys have really given me great ideas, I knew by asking I would quickly be put on the right track! Thanks!


----------



## deelady (Sep 29, 2008)

guess what my DD is now a *major* fan of spinache omeletts, she almost ate a whole 3 egg omelette all by herself!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

seans_potato_business said:


> What if you didn't feed her until she was hungry enough to eat vegetables? Skipping one or two meals ought to do it.


I think in the states they call that child abuse ~ or a license to eat what they can find like crayons or cat food.


----------



## jabbur (Oct 2, 2008)

deelady, don't fret about the little one not eating veggies right now.  All kids go through stages and alot of the time it has to do with the developing body.  The kids do go through changes in their ability to taste different things and smell different things so as these senses become more discerning you will see a change in what they like to eat.  Don't get hooked into thinking she needs to have x amount of each food group each day.  Look at her diet over the course of two weeks and you will see that she really is getting overall good nutrition.  And remember she is only 1!  She will like and dislike alot of things over the next several years.  Keep offering good options and things will be fine.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm embarrassed.......I remember moaning about my daughter's lack of eating to her pediatrician.......he took one look at her and said well she must be inhaling something out of the air.......hahaha..........he was right......


----------



## deelady (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for the advice and suggestions, she is slowly getting better. I guess I was more paranoid of her becoming a picky eater and not being a well rounded eater as she gets older. But I guess like what was said I will just continue introducing things over and over as time goes on, hoping she will come around to a larger variety of foods.. Like I said she did start enjoying spinach omelettes so thats some progress!


----------

